# rockers/ metal heads



## kitedj (Jul 29, 2009)

anyone here like this type of music?


----------



## Koray (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, I like old rock, some metal and goth rock.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 29, 2009)

Aye - like most kinds of rock, metal and industrial, except maybe soft rock.  Listen to pretty much anything from Hendrix to Metallica to Nightwish to NIN.


----------



## kitedj (Jul 29, 2009)

wat bout bullet for my valentine and slipknot


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm pretty much Jimmy Buffet to Sex Pistols to Rancid to AC/DC kinda guy.  Enjoying a fair bit of Reggae these days too.  Life is to short to love just one genre.

You might get better traction on this question in "The Tube" forum.


----------



## kitedj (Jul 29, 2009)

bit o reggae is good to but yeah hope they move it lol


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 29, 2009)

I like almost all types of rock, and I like a few types of metal.  No black metal or overly heavy stuff, though.


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 29, 2009)

I like all kinds of music except rap, pop, and hip hop including rock and metal.


----------



## kitedj (Jul 29, 2009)

thanks for moving it ^.^


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 29, 2009)

kitedj said:


> rockers/ metal heads





kitedj said:


> wat bout bullet for my valentine and slipknot



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## kitedj (Jul 29, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


whats with the fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff's?


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 29, 2009)

kitedj said:


> anyone here like this type of music?


 
There are plenty of metalheads on here.  You'll be able to tell when you see one.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 29, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> There are plenty of metalheads on here.  You'll be able to tell when you see one.



Yeah it's obvious from the fact that they all put 'metalhead' in the species and have a metalish avatar.

Every single one.


----------



## Aquin (Jul 29, 2009)

Metal here, i have switchy moments with subgenres, but i'll list a few of my favorites, name a band and I've probably heard them.

Celldweller, Cynergy 67, Disturbed, Blue Stahli, Megadeth, Symphony X, Soilwork, Arch Enemy, Angra, Nightwish, Within Temptation, Five Finger Death Punch, Otep, etc.

I'll give any band a chance. I do not however like bands that scream to much in vocals Arch Enemy is the only one i can make a real exception for.

I'm into new school metal (not Slipknot, but Celldweller and Cynergy 67.). That mix electro/industrial and metal together, its pretty damn cool and takes a lot of skill to do this. Don't compare this to bands like Slipknot or Korn, this is a new genre by itself.

www.fixtmusic.com


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 29, 2009)

I like basicly all rock music. I don't like screamo or Rap Rock though. But there might be exceptions


----------



## Duality Jack (Jul 29, 2009)

I enjoy everything from Korn, all the way to system of a down or MANoWAR, Heavy metal or no metal at all they say.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 29, 2009)

rock and metal covers a MASSIVE list, though. but yea, i like some metal...

Abigail Williams
Arsonists Get All The Girls
Dope
From Autumn to Ashes
Mary Magdalan
Motley Crue (gods of metal)


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 29, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Yeah it's obvious from the fact that they all put 'metalhead' in the species and have a metalish avatar.
> 
> Every single one.



FUCK YEAH, METAL!


WAAAAAAAAAAAAARG


----------



## Aquin (Jul 29, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> rock and metal covers a MASSIVE list, though. but yea, i like some metal...
> 
> Abigail Williams
> Arsonists Get All The Girls
> ...



I <3 Dope. Nice to find someone else onto them.


----------



## Zhael (Jul 29, 2009)

I am, but I'm just called a poser for my choices >.>
Avenged Sevenfold
Papa Roach
Iron Maiden
Eluveitie
Mindless Self Indulgence (techno + rock)


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh yeah, I'm a metalhead.

Some of my favourite bands:

Morbid Angel
Decapitated (RIP Vitek)
Kataklysm
At The Gates
Devildriver

:V Don't listen to these cards, they don't know what metal is. xD


----------



## Aquin (Jul 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LEgBwwtGaA&feature=related

For the Melodic Death Metal fans, i just got into this band. Mygrain, i freaking love the melodies in their songs.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 29, 2009)

kitedj said:


> whats with the fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff's?



Because Slipknot and Bullet for my Valentine aren't metal : |

Slipknot: Used to be cool then just became stupid mindless crap that 14 year old "metalheads" listen to.

Bullet for my valentine are emo crap.


----------



## kitedj (Jul 29, 2009)

bullet and slipknot are awesome and so are korn


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 29, 2009)

kitedj said:


> bullet and slipknot are awesome and so are korn



Oh Jesus Christ it just gets worse. Korn aren't metal either @.X

They're rap-metal shenanigans.


----------



## Magikian (Jul 29, 2009)

Dear god yes, I do.

Faith No More, Dillinger Escape Plan and Sabaton are a few personal favourites.

And why does this topic always pop up?



Lastdirewolf said:


> Oh yeah, I'm a metalhead.
> 
> Some of my favourite bands:
> 
> ...



I don't listen to any of those 'cards'.

What is this 'metal' you young'ns talk about?



kitedj said:


> bullet and slipknot are awesome and so are korn



Excuse me while I play some good metal.



Ishnuvalok said:


> Oh Jesus Christ it just gets worse. Korn aren't metal either @.X
> 
> They're rap-metal shenanigans.



Shenanigans sounds just about right.


----------



## kitedj (Jul 29, 2009)

did i say korn were metal no i just said they were awesome


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 29, 2009)

Magikian said:


> Excuse me while I play some good metal.



Amon Amarth, Slayer, Megadeth, Testament, Pantera, Down, Led Zeppelin, Black Sabbath <3



kitedj said:


> did i say korn were metal no i just said they were awesome



You included them along with other metal bands and this is apparently a thread about rock and metal. But obviously it isn't. So I'll just play along.

HURR DURR METALLICA ARE SO FUCKING AWESOME. ENTER SANDMAN IS LIEK THE BEST SONG EVER! /sarcasm


----------



## lobosabio (Jul 29, 2009)

kitedj said:


> bullet and slipknot are awesome and so are korn



kitedj's credibility = zero.  Now go listen to something that's actually good.  

As for this thread, yes, I do listen to rock, all sorts in fact.  Then again, that's just par for the course with me.  I'll listen to anything that's good.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 29, 2009)

lobosabio said:


> kitedj's credibility = zero.  Now go listen to something that's actually good.



He's the equivalent of a kid listening to Paradise Lost and calling himself goth.


----------



## kitedj (Jul 29, 2009)

marilyn manson for the win!


----------



## Zhael (Jul 29, 2009)

Since I know they'll be coming up:
Disturbed = Overrated, killed Nu-Rock
Metallica = DID NOT CREATE TRASH METAL. They refined what Maiden, Sabbath, and Santana started.
Slipknot = XD  Overrated as shit
BFMV = Listen to Scream Aim Fire album... it sounds like just one long emo song...

But that's just what I think.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 29, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Metallica = DID NOT CREATE TRASH METAL. They refined what Maiden, Sabbath, and *Santana* started.



Wait wait, Santana? I can see Sabbath, Maiden, Motorhead fitting in there but Santana?


----------



## Magikian (Jul 29, 2009)

kitedj said:


> did i say korn were metal no i just said they were awesome



KoRn aren't 'awesome', they make decent music, but are hardly anything special.

Why don't you go listen to an amazing band, the one that influenced KoRn's creation; Faith No More.



Ishnuvalok said:


> Amon Amarth, Slayer, Megadeth, Testament, Pantera, Down, Led Zeppelin, Black Sabbath <3



The three I mentioned earlier fit in here very well.



Ishnuvalok said:


> HURR DURR METALLICA ARE SO FUCKING AWESOME. ENTER SANDMAN IS LIEK THE BEST SONG EVER! /sarcasm



TRIVIUM ARE SO FUCKING BRUTAL AND HARDCORE I KILL BABIES TO GUNSHOT TO THE HEAD OF TREPADATION! /sarcasm.


----------



## Zhael (Jul 29, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Wait wait, Santana? I can see Sabbath, Maiden, Motorhead fitting in there but Santana?


Not the music itself, but the techniques and the guitar style, that's one I always forget to explain.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 29, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Not the music itself, but the techniques and the guitar style, that's one I always forget to explain.



Ahhh of course, *facepalm* as a guitarist I should have made that connection. >-<


----------



## Duality Jack (Jul 29, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Oh Jesus Christ it just gets worse. Korn aren't metal either @.X
> 
> They're rap-metal shenanigans.


 well allot of it is, but then again korn has allot of stuff that is just pure metal.  I have heard most of the albums end to end too many times, and most of the songs have no Rap elements what so ever.


----------



## Magikian (Jul 29, 2009)

Poet said:


> well allot of it is, but then again korn has allot of stuff that is just pure metal.  I have heard most of the albums end to end too many times, and most of the songs have no Rap elements what so ever.



Just because they have a few metal songs, don't make them metal, comrade.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 29, 2009)

Magikian said:


> Just because they have a few metal songs, don't make them metal, comrade.



This, Megadeth made a pop-rock album *shivers* Still doesn't make them pop-rock.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 29, 2009)

I'd have to say myGrain is melodic deathcore. Most of the vocals are straight form screamo, or metalcore. If he stuck to singing and shouting, that song would've been ten times better - While the guitars sound kinda gay, they aren't bad really.

Korn is about as Nu metal as it gets, it's just shit.

 :V


----------



## Aquin (Jul 29, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Oh Jesus Christ it just gets worse. Korn aren't metal either @.X
> 
> They're rap-metal shenanigans.



Seconded, lets replace all these kiddies korn and slipknot cds with Children Of Bodom or Arch Enemy cds. If they think Slipknot is badass, they havnt heard real metal. 

Better yet, lets try Symphony X, and Angra, for those Dragonforce junkies. 

I swear every DF song sounds nearly the same, they are so freaking fake >.<.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 29, 2009)

You guys think really highly of your melodic death metal



I'm just saying. It's not like Impaled Nazarene or anything


----------



## Tristan (Jul 29, 2009)

I love metal. ^^ My favourite genres are black metal (actual black metal... not that Dimmu Borgir shit, or whatever), brutal death metal, goth metal, and anything *grind.

Some of my favourite bands include Cumbeast, Exhumed, Xasthur, Burzum, Devourment, Rompeprop, Windir, The Berzerker, Cradle of Filth, Theatre of Tragedy, and Wormed.


----------



## Aquin (Jul 29, 2009)

Tristan said:


> I love metal. ^^ My favourite genres are black metal (actual black metal... not that Dimmu Borgir shit, or whatever), brutal death metal, goth metal, and anything *grind.
> 
> Some of my favourite bands include Cumbeast, Exhumed, Xasthur, Burzum, Devourment, Rompeprop, Windir, The Berzerker, Cradle of Filth, Theatre of Tragedy, and Wormed.



Cradle Of Filth is great when im in the mood for them, they put a ton of work into their stuff.


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 29, 2009)

metal for the epic f*cking win!


----------



## kitedj (Jul 29, 2009)

rawrsome wolf said:


> metal for the epic f*cking win!


W00TAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 29, 2009)

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aden (Jul 29, 2009)

Most of what I like fits into one (or two or three or eight) metal subcategory or another. And yet... I can't stand "metalheads".


----------



## Kivaari (Jul 29, 2009)

Aquin said:


> Soilwork,


Finally, someone else loves this band. It always seems like either no one's heard of them, or people on Metal Archives complaining about how they "Sold Out".

My favorites right now are Soilwork (Obviously), Artillery, Metallica, Death, and Emperor, and there are plenty of others I love.

I'm listening to Metallica's ...And Justice for All right now. Quite a bit better than I remembered.


----------



## Magikian (Jul 30, 2009)

Sponge Cat said:


> I'm listening to Metallica's ...And Justice for All right now. Quite a bit better than I remembered.



Happens, doesn't it?

I used to hate Dillinger Escape Plan with a flaming passion, and now, a few years later, I gave them another listen and I love them.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 30, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> This, Megadeth made a pop-rock album *shivers* Still doesn't make them pop-rock.


 
Please don't EVER bring up _Risk_ again!!! God, I want to eliminate that album from the face of the earth. Thank god Mustaine came back to his senses.



Aquin said:


> Seconded, lets replace all these kiddies korn and slipknot cds with Children Of Bodom or Arch Enemy cds. If they think Slipknot is badass, they havnt heard real metal.
> 
> Better yet, lets try Symphony X, and Angra, for those Dragonforce junkies.
> 
> I swear every DF song sounds nearly the same, they are so freaking fake >.<.


 
Symphony X and (especially) Arch Enemy = Epic fucking win.  I <3 Angela Gossow so much


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 30, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Please don't EVER bring up _Risk_ again!!! God, I want to eliminate that album from the face of the earth. Thank god Mustaine came back to his senses.



Honestly as an album I liked Risk. If it wasn't for the fact Megadeth made it I would like it a lot more lol.


----------



## Ego Draconis (Jul 30, 2009)

Metal all the way! Dragonforce awakened my love for metal, I love them so much! Love their lyrics, love their soloing, so much power in their songs, they always motivate me!

Aside from them a band I really like is Rhapsody (of Fire) - these guys have such a unique style they really separate themselves from other bands. + they praise Dragons in their songs! <3

Other bands I think make great music are In Flames, Disturbed, Arch Enemy, Dimmu Borgir, Sonata Arctica (these make such lovely music, brings tears to my eyes :3 ), Bullet for my Valentine, All That Remains (This Calling!), Epica is also very lovely. 
There's  probably loads more out there I would like, as long as they have that real motivating notion, nice distortion, and a powerful vocalist!

Powermetal/deathmetal/heavymetal... drool... Good music is more important than oxygen in my opinion!


----------



## kitedj (Jul 30, 2009)

Ego Draconis said:


> Metal all the way! Dragonforce awakened my love for metal, I love them so much! Love their lyrics, love their soloing, so much power in their songs, they always motivate me!
> 
> Aside from them a band I really like is Rhapsody (of Fire) - these guys have such a unique style they really separate themselves from other bands. + they praise Dragons in their songs! <3
> 
> ...


 meh on dragonforce alot of their stuff sounds the same and gets very boring who likes tenacious d?


----------



## Takun (Jul 30, 2009)

A lot of metal gets on my nerves,  but I occasionally come along a band I like that does something that keeps my interest for an entire album.


----------



## Lazydabear (Jul 30, 2009)

I though this theys guy do a good job.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzOF9w8kG-c


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 30, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Honestly as an album I liked Risk. If it wasn't for the fact Megadeth made it I would like it a lot more lol.


 
Ugh.  I can't stand that album.  But part of the reason that I hate it so much is most likely because it came from the same band that released _Peace Sells, Rust in Peace, _and_ Countdown to Extinction_.  That album wasn't Megadeth at all lol.


----------



## kitedj (Jul 30, 2009)

Lazydabear said:


> I though this theys guy do a good job.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzOF9w8kG-c



the tocata is pretty kick ass its not classic metal  but a classic song with distortion on really so cant be called metal


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 30, 2009)

kitedj said:


> the tocata is pretty kick ass its not classic metal  but a classic song with distortion on really so cant be called metal



....you fail at music.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jul 30, 2009)

kitedj said:


> the tocata is pretty kick ass its not classic metal but a classic song with distortion on really so cant be called metal





Ishnuvalok said:


> ....you fail at music.



I've got a ridiculously large collection of distortion pedals.

SOUNDS LIKE AN EXPERIMENT TO ME.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jul 30, 2009)

double post. ignore.


----------



## Calibrius133701 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Please don't EVER bring up _Risk_ again!!! God, I want to eliminate that album from the face of the earth. Thank god Mustaine came back to his senses.
> 
> 
> 
> Symphony X and (especially) Arch Enemy = Epic fucking win.  I <3 Angela Gossow so much


While I used to be obsessed, in a way, with Megadeth, I realize now how the vocals sounded, and, well.....
>.>
It makes me lol.
But yah, I like anywhere from Dream Theater/Symphony X/Opeth to stuff like Bloodbath/Kataklysm and Soilwork/Disarmonia Mundi.

...I guess that's why I think what I do about Dave Mustaine. >.>


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 31, 2009)

I find the lack of hair metal in this thread disturbing...


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 31, 2009)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> I've got a ridiculously large collection of distortion pedals.
> 
> SOUNDS LIKE AN EXPERIMENT TO ME.



TO THE BATCAVE, 

errrr METAL CAVE!


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jul 31, 2009)

yush here, although I hate all the mainstream crap, like Metallica, Bullet for my Ass, et cetera...




kitedj said:


> whats with the fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff's?



learn your memes, mah boi



kitedj, your typing makes me throw up, you sound like a hyperactive kid on sugar
punctuation has feelings too, you know


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 31, 2009)

Kuekuatsheu said:


> yush here, although I hate all the mainstream crap, like Metallica, Bullet for my Ass, et cetera...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Can't you see that you fail to use capitalization? And use to many commas, AND fail to use periods?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jul 31, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Can't you see that you fail to use capitalization? And use to many commas, AND fail to use periods?





> yush here, although *I* hate all the mainstream crap, like *M*etallica, *B*ullet for my *A*ss, et cetera...




nothing wrong about commas


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 31, 2009)

Kuekuatsheu said:


> nothing wrong about commas



No, but if you use too many of them it's bad. You forget to capitalize the first letter of your sentences too.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jul 31, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> No, but if you use too many of them it's bad. You forget to capitalize the first letter of your sentences too.


I'm too lazy, but at least I have structure in my sentences


----------



## kitedj (Jul 31, 2009)

lol to the metal cave but the reason i like metallica is because kirk hammet is classicaly trained and it gives his guitar playing that much more of a umph but meh watever


----------



## Aden (Jul 31, 2009)

kitedj said:


> lol to the metal cave but the reason i like metallica is because kirk hammet is classicaly trained and it gives his guitar playing that much more of a umph but meh watever



Kirk Hammet is not a good guitarist and you should be ashamed for thinking he is. An example of a skilled mainstream-ish classically-trained guitarist would be Michael Romeo of Symphony X.

\LARS IS THE BEST DRUMMER EVER GUISE.


----------



## Keirel (Jul 31, 2009)

Risk was good it had prince of darkness, insomnia, breadline and crush em on it of course countdown and rust in peace was better but it was still pretty good and iron maidens virtual XI and the x factor were all good.


----------



## kitedj (Jul 31, 2009)

Aden said:


> Kirk Hammet is not a good guitarist and you should be ashamed for thinking he is. An example of a skilled mainstream-ish classically-trained guitarist would be Michael Romeo of Symphony X.
> 
> \LARS IS THE BEST DRUMMER EVER GUISE.


  are you crazy? have you tried to play nothing else matters on real guitar so hard....


----------



## Jiyiki (Jul 31, 2009)

I listen to some like megadeth.  I tend to not listen to the sellout garbage like slipknot.


----------



## Aden (Jul 31, 2009)

kitedj said:


> are you crazy? have you tried to play nothing else matters on real guitar so hard....



You seriously think that pentatonic-crutch hack deserves his fame?

Tosin Abasi
Tosin Abasi
Paul Waggoner
Michael Romeo
Paul Masvidal (This man is my hero)
Paul Masvidal
Guthrie Govan
John Petrucci

Yeah, some of them are guitar masturbation. That's the point.

\And no, that song is not that difficult to play. Just even look at it. It's so typical.


----------



## kitedj (Jul 31, 2009)

Aden said:


> You seriously think that pentatonic-crutch hack deserves his fame?
> 
> Tosin Abasi
> Tosin Abasi
> ...


meh but have u tried playing it and are u a guitarist if not u shouldnt judge if u dont know how to play...


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 31, 2009)

kitedj said:


> meh but have u tried playing it and are u a guitarist if not u shouldnt judge if u dont know how to play...



Aden is a guitarist, he's pretty good. I play guitar as well and I'll say, Kirk Hammet is NOTHING special. He can play, and he's alright. But he's not all THAT good.

Oh and Nothing Else Matters, that's all James Hetfield. Not Kirk Hammet. 

All the guitar work on that song is done by James, and written by him.


----------



## kitedj (Jul 31, 2009)

hmm so any way favourite guitarist post em here cant be bothered to put a new thread lol


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 31, 2009)

Richie Sambora is the best guitarist ever PROVE ME WRONG


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 31, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Richie Sambora is the best guitarist ever PROVE ME WRONG



Carlos Santana.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 31, 2009)

The duo of Brent Hinds and Bill Kelliher from Mastodon.  Best tone ever.


----------



## kitedj (Jul 31, 2009)

i have a few eric clapton slash i know overated but hey john paul johnes even though hes a bassist and jimmy page


hendrix not listed omg i do like hendrix but he didnt inspire me to become a guitarist


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 31, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Carlos Santana.



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 31, 2009)

kitedj said:


> *jimmy page*



For real?


----------



## ThisisGabe (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm not one.. electric guitar just sound like static to me.


----------



## Keirel (Jul 31, 2009)

ThisisGabe said:


> I'm not one.. electric guitar just sound like static to me.



Maybe you're just not paying attention.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Jul 31, 2009)

Keirel said:


> Maybe you're just not paying attention.



I am, I'm very aware of the pitch material. Although the staticy, distorted sound distracts away from the pitch material more then I care to stomach. 

Hopefully my Queen cover can give me rocker street-cred - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2590084


----------



## Koray (Aug 2, 2009)

After Lacuna Coil, now it's time to listen to other new (for me) bands as well... Now listening to UnSun...


----------



## Aeturnus (Aug 7, 2009)

I guess I could consider myself a fan of metal, but I wouldn't go as far as calling myself a metalhead. My favorite genre is Doom Metal, with some Stoner, Sludge, Death, Thrash, and Hair thrown into the mix. Candlemass, Grand Magus, Testament, Megadeth, Bloodbath, Acid Bath, Motley Crue, Lita Ford, Goatsnake and so forth.


----------



## Theoriae (Aug 8, 2009)

I eat metal for breakfast sometimes. Really gets you up in the morning. better then Folgers in my cup.   How about Type O Negative?


----------



## SpetsnazFox (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm totally into metal, especially from Scandinavia. folk metal kicks ass


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 9, 2009)

Aeturnus said:


> I guess I could consider myself a fan of metal, but I wouldn't go as far as calling myself a metalhead. My favorite genre is Doom Metal, with some *Stoner, Sludge,* Death, Thrash, and Hair thrown into the mix. Candlemass, Grand Magus, Testament, Megadeth, Bloodbath, Acid Bath, Motley Crue, Lita Ford, Goatsnake and so forth.


 
FINALLY. Someone else on the forums into these genres of metal! 



ThisisGabe said:


> I am, I'm very aware of the pitch material. Although the staticy, distorted sound distracts away from the pitch material more then I care to stomach.
> 
> Hopefully my Queen cover can give me rocker street-cred - [URL="http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2590084"]http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2590084[/URL]


 
It won't net you much cred, sorry.  Rob Halford is comparable and better.


----------



## DiveBomberBat (Aug 9, 2009)

I'll say I like metal, but I won't apply myself to the label of 'metalhead'.


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 9, 2009)

kitedj said:


> meh but have u tried playing it and are u a guitarist if not u shouldnt judge if u dont know how to play...



This is terrible advice as one does not have to be a musician to be able to appreciate music.  I cannot play Yngwie Malmsteem for example, but I can recognize that most of his shit is pretty generic and boring, although fast.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 9, 2009)

Aden said:


> LARS IS THE BEST DRUMMER EVER GUISE.


 
LOL Lars Ulrich can go suck a dick. I bet that if I practiced the drums for a few hours I could play better than him. His beats are all in Common Time (4/4), and his beats require nothing faster than a quarter note. It's the most boring shit I've ver heard, and he's the reason why I don't really like Metallica. 

Hetfield = great. Hammett = not great, but ok. Trujillo = who cares? You can't hear him, and it's his fault. Ulrich = Cum-licking piece of worthless shit on a toy drumset made by Fisher-Price.

Whenever I listen to Mastodon's cover of "Orion" (which I think is better than the original), I feel bad for Brann Dailor, Mastodon's drummer, for having to play a Lars Ulrich beat. Dailor must've been falling asleep while playing that.

Dailor's work: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqayQGHHMhg
Ulrich's Work: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8SGyTBUNjs

^ This speaks for itself.  Be patient with Dailor's video.  He breaks into an incredible solo after he hums "Raining Blood" to himself.


----------



## ivanstrelok (Aug 11, 2009)

power metal FTW!!!you got a pure metalhead here!!!hahaha i like all kinds of metal but my fave is power metal


----------



## RoadDogg (Aug 11, 2009)

Grunge and Rock and Roll!
Nirvana and AC/DC 4 LIFE


----------



## Aeturnus (Aug 11, 2009)

Grunge.. one of the best and worst things to come out of Seattle.


----------



## DjSielwolf (Aug 11, 2009)

all the above suck.. how can you call urself a metal head?
um hasnt any one listed bands like

Deep Purple
ZZ Top
Black Sabeth (70's)
Iron Butterfly
The Kinks
The gusse who
Jimmy Hendrix
Edwin Starr

NO, do you people no why?
becuase you all think there to old and too dead to be metal.. well with out any of the above bands there would be no metal today, ty oh great guitar legends of the 60's for making metal and hard rock..


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 11, 2009)

I would put down $100 that any guy at a ZZ Top concert could beat the shit out of a randomly selected "metalhead".



> GW: Would you like to tour with ZZ Top?
> BUZZ: I would not like to tour for their audience, but I would like to tour with them. It would be great, but their audience is very, very scary. If you could stack up all the warrants that were due in the crowdâ€¦Jesus!



That's King Buzzo, by the way.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 11, 2009)

DjSielwolf said:


> all the above suck.. how can you call urself a metal head?
> um hasnt any one listed bands like
> 
> Deep Purple
> ...


 
I like those bands and still listen to them.  And nobody has posted about them because they're not our favorites.  People have favorite bands unique to them, and just because they don't have a 60s or 70s metal band amongst their favorites doesn't mean that they don't appreciate what the bands of that era did for the genre of rock/metal.


----------



## DjSielwolf (Aug 11, 2009)

metal heads today are skinny ugly basterds lmfao i can snap'em like a twig 

ELTON JOHN IS NORWEIGEN BLACK METAL! BRUTAL!!!!


----------



## Aeturnus (Aug 11, 2009)

Meh, I prefer Pentagram over Black Sabbath.


----------



## DjSielwolf (Aug 11, 2009)

pentagram is pretty stupid considering there icon is a demonistic "behmagram" and a pentagram is a paganisim symbol of "water, air, guidens,fire and earth" and paganisim was considerd holy at the time in BC and some parts of AD but today its satanic and evil idk how or why lol, just like you cant wear a nordic swatstika or a red doted blood horn becuase nazi germans used them as symbols of hate... so hitler really screw my religion in the ass


----------



## Ratte (Aug 11, 2009)

DjSielwolf said:


> pentagram is pretty stupid considering there icon is a demonistic "behmagram" and a pentagram is a paganisim symbol of "water, air, guidens,fire and earth" and paganisim was considerd holy at the time in BC and some parts of AD but today its satanic and evil idk how or why lol, just like you cant wear a nordic swatstika or a red doted blood horn becuase nazi germans used them as symbols of hate... so hitler really screw my religion in the ass



Wat


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 12, 2009)

^  I know.  makes your head hurt reading it. O_O


----------



## metalhead_wolfie (Aug 12, 2009)

DjSielwolf said:


> pentagram is pretty stupid considering there icon is a demonistic "behmagram" and a pentagram is a paganisim symbol of "water, air, guidens,fire and earth" and paganisim was considerd holy at the time in BC and some parts of AD but today its satanic and evil idk how or why lol, just like you cant wear a nordic swatstika or a red doted blood horn becuase nazi germans used them as symbols of hate... so hitler really screw my religion in the ass


 i'll agree, the inverted pentergram is the sing of teh devil(so i'm told) but apart from that it is just kids trying to be "cool"


----------



## DjSielwolf (Aug 12, 2009)

mkay.. no one understood that, lets put it into modern text? lmao

the clover has been an irish symbol for years upon years. But the erion brotherhood is using it as a blood glory free symbol (the 3 leaders and founders) "so if you get sent to a prison with a clover even if your irish they will attack you for being an outsider with our symbol wether ur black white spanish" - was on history channel last night


----------



## Aeturnus (Aug 12, 2009)

The members in Pentagram are far from being kids. I'm pretty sure they were in their twenties when they thought of the name back in the 70s, which was when they formed.

Despite what everybody thinks, I prefer them over Black Sabbath. Bobby's voice doesn't sound as annoying as Ozzy's.


----------



## Takun (Aug 12, 2009)

DjSielwolf said:


> mkay.. no one understood that, lets put it into modern text? lmao
> 
> the clover has been an irish symbol for years upon years. But the erion brotherhood is using it as a blood glory free symbol (the 3 leaders and founders) "so if you get sent to a prison with a clover even if your irish they will attack you for being an outsider with our symbol wether ur black white spanish" - was on history channel last night




:neutral:


----------



## ivanstrelok (Aug 12, 2009)

DjSielwolf said:


> all the above suck.. how can you call urself a metal head?
> um hasnt any one listed bands like
> 
> Deep Purple
> ...


 

cmon guys dont say that "all the above sucks" there will be a few that dont know those,but generally metalheads show respect and like the classic rock groups,personally i love edwin starr,the guess who,and deep purple.dont say that,its a bit disrespectful (im not insulting you bro,im just saying that talking about "everyone"is not fair) anyway,i like the way you protect the true metalheads


----------



## Skuzzy (Aug 12, 2009)

I love it all Death Metal, Black Metal, Doom/Stoner Metal, Sludge, Grind, and anything else that assaults my ears.

The bands I've been listening to the most, recently, are Insect Warfare, Sleep, Nailbomb, Swans (although they're not really metal), Dead Infection, and I've also rediscovered my old S.O.D albums.


----------

